# Cozy Cave dog bed



## FrancoD13

Just got our boy a cozy cave dog bed. I was thrilled when it came, looked so comfortable, I wanted to get in there. My V wasn't as enthused. he seemed a bit intimidated by it. He only wanted to lie on the top, not inside. Eventually we got him to explore inside (with some treats and toys) but he wouldn't stay inside for more than 10mis at a time. 

His old bed is just an oversized pillow, but throughout the night he went back to his old bed. 

Anyone that has a Cozy Cave Bed, did their dog take to it right away? do some dogs not like to be covered?


----------



## MilesMom

Ours both love it. They think it's the best. I got an XL in hopes they would both go in, but no luck. Miles will actually trick Chase to get out of the bed so he can get in. May have to get another. 

My husband got in it, maybe you could try that to show him how it's done.


----------



## redbirddog

http://www.ebay.com/itm/XL-Dog-Sleeping-Bag-/290369840250?pt=US_Pet_Beds&hash=item439b64247a

These are the sleeping bags we use. The dogs LOVE them and have for 5 years.

Now that it is cooler they leave their sleeping bag filled crate and come out to the living room to go into their living room sleeping bag and if we go in the motorhome they get in their motorhome sleeping bag. 

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2009/11/sleeping-bags-for-vizslas.html

Yes we own six of them.

RBD


----------



## RubyRoo

You may want to take some of the stuffing out of it. We took a large amount out to give more room for them to go it. My Ruby loves to be under covers so she took to it immediately. My cats love it too. Also, put a soft blanket in it in the beginning and I bet he will go right in.


----------



## tknafox2

I bought one for Foxy, she was afraid of it, and mind you she is the one that insisted on being covered with a blanket head to tail. Would have nothing to do with it.
Fergy loves it, he started off playing in it (very funny to see it rolling around the room and his growly voice coming out of it) but now he loves to go in and snuggle up, sometimes he falls off the back of the pillow part, so I usually push it up against something solid that he can lean against when he is inside. It is very overstuffed, and probably could use some de-stuffing.
It will probably be more accepted when the weather gets colder.

http://www.vizslaforums.com/index.php/topic,10147.msg75909.html#msg75909


----------



## Capa

We purchased a Cozy Cave from Foster & Smith. While the dogs liked it, it simply did not hold up in the washing machine. It ripped after the 3rd wash and we wound up speaking to the company and returning it.


----------



## VMakes6

I'm bringing back this conversation regarding the cozy cave bed and SIZE suggestions. I'm at a loss! I knew we should get one eventually and I've been checking them out for over a year. Now I think he's ready  
Roger is about 65lbs and tall. I think we should get an XL but these seem HUGE...45" in diameter!? The large at 35" seems like it would take up way less space on the floor but is this just too small for him? He sleeps in a tight ball usually but I'm just not sure.
Thanks in advance for any input!


----------



## einspänner

When he's curled up, take two pieces of tape and mark on either side of him by the butt and the head. Measure that and if it's significantly larger than the 35, go for the bigger one. I've heard of people removing some of the stuffing to make the inside more spacious.


----------



## Oscar-vizzle

I bought my boy an XL and I am pleased that I did. I found it hard making up my mind on what size to get and did originally purchase a large but after speaking to the seller changed it as he advised that they do fit in the large when all curled up in a ball but they get hot pretty quick and once stretched out they hang off the edge!! My Oscar loves his new bed, he wasn't sure at first but within 10 minutes of unpacking it he was in and curled up


----------



## Cleveland2LA

Our male is 62 lbs. we got the XL. Yes it's huge, but when he stretches out he's comfy. I think you'll be disappointedif you get the Large.


----------



## Oquirrh the V

It took Oquirrh about a year to warm up to the cozy cave. I had to hear it from the boyfriend on a daily basis that I wasted money on a stupid bed. One day, Oquirrh just started using it. He loves it now. 

Just realized that the origianl post was posted a few years ago. Oops.


----------



## andyandjoc

FrancoD13 said:


> Just got our boy a cozy cave dog bed. I was thrilled when it came, looked so comfortable, I wanted to get in there. My V wasn't as enthused. he seemed a bit intimidated by it. He only wanted to lie on the top, not inside. Eventually we got him to explore inside (with some treats and toys) but he wouldn't stay inside for more than 10mis at a time.
> 
> His old bed is just an oversized pillow, but throughout the night he went back to his old bed.
> 
> Anyone that has a Cozy Cave Bed, did their dog take to it right away? do some dogs not like to be covered?


We have two dogs, one a V and one a Dalmatian cross. The cross took to the Cave Bed straight away and usually go straight to it and spends the whole night it there. My V still prefers our bed but sometimes will get into the cave bed in the middle of the night if he feels like it.


----------



## andyandjoc

FrancoD13 said:


> Just got our boy a cozy cave dog bed. I was thrilled when it came, looked so comfortable, I wanted to get in there. My V wasn't as enthused. he seemed a bit intimidated by it. He only wanted to lie on the top, not inside. Eventually we got him to explore inside (with some treats and toys) but he wouldn't stay inside for more than 10mis at a time.
> 
> His old bed is just an oversized pillow, but throughout the night he went back to his old bed.
> 
> Anyone that has a Cozy Cave Bed, did their dog take to it right away? do some dogs not like to be covered?


We have two dogs, one a V and one a Dalmatian cross. The cross took to the Cave Bed straight away and usually go straight to it and spends the whole night it there. My V still prefers our bed but sometimes will get into the cave bed in the middle of the night if he feels like it.


----------



## andyandjoc

VMakes6 said:


> I'm bringing back this conversation regarding the cozy cave bed and SIZE suggestions. I'm at a loss! I knew we should get one eventually and I've been checking them out for over a year. Now I think he's ready
> Roger is about 65lbs and tall. I think we should get an XL but these seem HUGE...45" in diameter!? The large at 35" seems like it would take up way less space on the floor but is this just too small for him? He sleeps in a tight ball usually but I'm just not sure.
> Thanks in advance for any input!


There is a good Cave bed size guide on this website Dog Cave Beds we have the largest one which sits our V as it gives him rooms to spread out.


----------

